# Frog Island Mills, Leicester



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2009)

Ive been wondering about this place for years, but it always seemed the same externally. Then myself and Mr Sam noticed some changes, so we got a group together and headed down there. Most of the stuff we found on the upper floors appeared to be from 1998/9. It also appeared someone started some refurbishment work around 2005, but then gave up. At the moment I cannot find any history on the place, other than it was used in more recent years by a number of different companies. It is pretty bare inside, but is also quite mint, the chavs seem to have stuck to the top floor for some reason. Visited with MD, Mr Sam, Boothy, Waynezbitz1, and Littlelaura


----------



## Mr Sam (May 30, 2009)

was good to get in here at last the other evning purely by chance not a great deal to see really and it was quite strage how clean it was, ie little trashing still its another building covered

visited with Goldie87, Waynesbitz1, MD, Boothy and LittleLaura, good to meet you 
















Frisby Jarvis across the road, we headed up there next to watch the sunset











Basment, note the goods shoot certainly made for comedy access


----------



## MD (May 30, 2009)

nice one fellas was a good night, good to see you too LL


----------



## nutnut (May 30, 2009)

Nice explore there guys. 

There not be much to see, but it's nice to see a building not trashed by the local scum, or at least a lot of it 

Love the goods chute, bet that was fun 

However, a little story from my school days. There was a guy called John Leech in the year above me and he was a bit of a twat in all fairness, always trying to act the big man, but never quite cutting the mustard! 
Anyway one day he was sliding down the art block stairway on the foot wide hardwood handrail," nothing wrong with that" i hear you say. 
There is a lot wrong with that when you have a spade in your hand and try to stop yourself with it halfway down to talk to your mate!!!
Yes, youv'e guessed it, a big splinter right through his testicle 

Not so much of a comedy entrance for him, bloody funny though!

Just remember guys and girls, old timber can be hazardous


----------



## littlelaura (May 30, 2009)

Was good to see you lot too !
A good nights exploring was had.. 

Ive only got a few shots so heres a snifter..





















Cheers again, LL.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2009)

Cool shots people, was a good evening


----------



## littlelaura (May 30, 2009)

I second that !!


----------



## skittles (May 30, 2009)

strange name


----------



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2009)

skittles said:


> strange name



Its also the name of the area it is in lol


----------



## clebby (May 30, 2009)

MD said:


>



Thats a fantastic shot there MD, nice one. Littlelaura, your window shot is also stunning.

Looks like a good explore that, very unchavved. Good work.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (May 30, 2009)

ill get some pics posted up very shortly. whilst on this explore i had a phone call to tell me that my pc died and i lost everything, so while i have managed to get the net back i havent installed my camera software yet.

it was a good evening and its unusual these days to find a building wide open without the mess that the chavs have left behind, but im sure that wont last long.

although i think somebody must call british gas as there is one hell of a gas smell on the ground floor.


----------



## skittles (May 30, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> Its also the name of the area it is in lol



Oh OK strange name for an area then, wonder why it was called this

Love the office, someone had a great taste in choosing the carpet as I had one exactly the same at home some years ago


----------



## pumpkin_man (May 30, 2009)

a friend of mine used to live near here, we'd climb up on the roofs at stupid o'clock in the morning back in the days before the factories closed, and half burned down, and the chip shop owner murdered the cafe owner, the woodgate/frog island area really has gone down hill


----------



## MD (May 30, 2009)

Frog Island is an inner city area of Leicester, England, so named because it lies between the River Soar and the Grand Union Canal.


----------



## skittles (May 30, 2009)

MD said:


> Frog Island is an inner city area of Leicester, England, so named because it lies between the River Soar and the Grand Union Canal.




Oh right, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 30, 2009)

pumpkin_man said:


> a friend of mine used to live near here, we'd climb up on the roofs at stupid o'clock in the morning back in the days before the factories closed, and half burned down, and the chip shop owner murdered the cafe owner, the woodgate/frog island area really has gone down hill



Don't forget the shootings and stabbings at the pub 

I used to spend a lot of time in this area and theres a lot of family links, its terrible how the place has become such a slum.


----------



## boothy (Jun 1, 2009)

Was a good explore,Great to do something new.

Had a great evening was wicked watching the sunset on top of Frisby Jarvis.

A big respect to waynesbits1 & littlelaura,good to meet you guys.

sorry no photos my camera playing up.


----------



## thompski (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice photos all, hopefully I'll be heading to your fair city in a few weeks


----------

